# Pet food



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I know that when Amazon UK withdrew their Free Super Saver Delivery service some of you were left without a supplier for pet food.

Zooplus, who I think were mentioned as a possible alternative at the time, now have a PT website. I have no idea if their prices are competitive as we don't use any of the products they sell so I'm posting this info for anyone who may be interested.

Sign up for their newsletter and you will receive a 5% discount voucher and postage is free on orders over €49.

www,zooplus.pt


----------

